# Polish beekeeper found alive in coffin



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article7002357.ece


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, they put people in coffins fast in Poland!


----------

